# Killzone 2 Sig



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Been off of Photoshop for ages  recently started using it again and with Killzone 2 on the horizon, made this sig  










Just thought I'd share, and let you guys know I'll be able to get online more towards the end of the month, so will be doing more sotws etc


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Awesome sig man, I can't wait for that game.. I've been playing the demo too much. :thumb02:


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Great work KryOnicle, nice and to the point.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks guys!  The demo hasn't fully downloaded for me yet!  Going so damn slow it's annoyin. Stick with RFOM for now I guess haha.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I liked playing in both phases of the beta. Anyways, nice sig. I like the text placement and blending.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

sig looks great, shame about the game, i was looking foward to it until i played the demo of it and didnt like it


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Cheers Eric! I loved the demo, short and sweet.

Lucky as hell Comp! Didn't get into the beta  Was in for Resistance 2, but the online for that failed miserably.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i didnt like the demo much, i mean the game itself was great but i just hate the heavy and sluggish movement


----------

